# Loctite 55 Pipe Thread Sealing Cord discontinued.



## ewdudley (Dec 1, 2011)

Swung by Grainger's yesterday, couldn't find it in the book.  Turns out the company, Henkel, stopped marketing the stuff  last June.

I think it was imported from Europe and marketed under the Loctite brand, so maybe it is still being made and it will become available through alternative channels.

Seems to be plenty of NOS on ebay, it might be a good time to stock up if you want to be sure of having some around.

--ewd


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 1, 2011)

ewd,

Thanks for the heads up...

Just stocked up for my re-plumbing project(s).

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## huffdawg (Dec 1, 2011)

I have tried to get it here a few times, the plumbing outlet here hasn't even heard of it.
Huff


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 1, 2011)

I just used it for the first time and loved it. Easy to use and keeps your hands clean. Will definitely be stocking up.


----------



## PassionForFire&Water (Dec 1, 2011)

We buy it from McMasterCarr
http://www.mcmaster.com/#loctite-55/=f66dt3


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 1, 2011)

McMasterCarr site states that Loctite 55 is no longer available...


----------



## PassionForFire&Water (Dec 1, 2011)

SteveJ said:
			
		

> McMasterCarr site states that Loctite 55 is no longer available...


Well ... good to know. Thanks.
Now I start to wonder why this is no longer available


----------



## maple1 (May 17, 2012)

If this stuff is not available any more, what is a comparable product?

Only thing I've found around here so far is your standard cheap teflon tape & Oatey dope.


----------



## OldStoneHouse (May 17, 2012)

The guys who installed my system used Masters tape and dope, I did some of it myself along with them and not a leak in sight - we installed 18 cast iron rads that we reclaimed and all went well.  http://www.gfthompson.com/pipes.html - not sure if it's available in the US but I think it's better than Oatey.  The tape they used was orange and definitely felt to be of a much higher quality than the white stuff I usually see.


----------



## nate379 (May 19, 2012)

What's it used for? I use Rector Seal 5 and it works great.  Even the cheap China made pipe and fittings (almost all a person can find these days) for my air compressor system has zero leaks at 150psi.


----------



## mikefrommaine (May 19, 2012)

nate379 said:


> What's it used for? I use Rector Seal 5 and it works great.  Even the cheap China made pipe and fittings (almost all a person can find these days) for my air compressor system has zero leaks at 150psi.



It's used in place of pipe dope or Teflon tape. It was, is quick and cleaner than dope. And you can readjust fittings if needed since it never sets up.  Never had a leak with 55, though I've only used 2+ cans.

I always liked gasoila pipe dope. But I bought five cans of 55 when I realized it was discontinued -- should be a lifetime supply for me. 

There might be some on eBay still.


----------



## stee6043 (May 19, 2012)

I used both Rectorseal and the Loctite rope on my install on anything bigger than 1".  First time black pipe user and I wanted to be sure it was leak free.  And what do you know...it was.  Too bad this stuff is discontinued.  I enjoyed working with it.


----------



## heaterman (May 19, 2012)

This is truly tragic news.....I'm going to have my brother in the hardware store get in touch with Loctite and see what is going on.


----------



## ewdudley (May 19, 2012)

heaterman said:


> This is truly tragic news.....I'm going to have my brother in the hardware store get in touch with Loctite and see what is going on.


 
This was Loctite's response last fall:



> Thank you for your inquiry. Unfortunately, Loctite 55 Pipe Sealing Cord was discontinued in June of this year.
> 
> If you'd like to discuss your application and a possible alternative, please contact our Technical Information department at (800) 562-8483.


 
I was able to figure out from the MSDS or somewhere that the cord was manufactured in Europe, so I assume it was imported, branded, and marketed by Loctite. It would be interesting if your brother could find out who really makes the stuff and from whom it may still be available.


----------



## woodsmaster (May 25, 2012)

Never seen it. I asked for it at the plumbing supply house and they looked at me like I was from space. Won't know what I'm missing. Tape and dope worked fine for me.


----------



## TBach (May 25, 2012)

Fastenal has several loctite55's in their US and Canada distribution centers, http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0151181. You do not need an account to buy; however, I'd recommend working with your local Fastenal rep. on setting one up because they have the ability to add discounts on product catagories like plumbing supplies. If you click on the "store locator" before entering in part number 0151181 on Fastenal.com, it will tell you exactly how fast you can get it, or you could just call and ask...


----------

